# Hr Scheduling



## Neishaa24 (Nov 9, 2021)

Anybody know what att-not schedule-6:00am means ? Only been at target for 4 weeks and nobody told me anything regarding to this stuff


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 9, 2021)

No hours or you are a minor. Ask your tl.


----------



## Neishaa24 (Nov 9, 2021)

No , I Called Out Yesterday Do To Being Sick . I Work In The Distribution So We Work 12 Hours Shift . This is what it looks like


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 9, 2021)

Neishaa24 said:


> No , I Called Out Yesterday Do To Being Sick . I Work In The Distribution So We Work 12 Hours Shift . This is what it looks like


it maybe sick leave being paid. @Hal please assist.

also, mark out your DC# in your picture.


----------



## Hal (Nov 9, 2021)

Scheduled down. It means you're not scheduled to come in. Did you sign up for VLE or NS or request a day off during NHO?


----------

